

Show HN: Healthy vegetarian recipes prepared by expert nutritionists - proudlygeek
http://www.veggieplan.com

======
jefflinwood
I think this is interesting, but I would suggest showing some kind of sample
recipe on the web site.

As an aside, I like cooking vegetarian recipes (usually dinner 4-5 times/week)
but I usually go by whatever produce is freshest in my local grocery stores,
and then design a menu around that.

~~~
proudlygeek
Author here: Thanks for you feedback, we really appreciate it!

Finding fresh local area products sounds like an interesting feature that
we'll likely add.

------
27182818284
Offer more than just another coming-soon-give-us-your-email page. The days for
that have gone.

~~~
proudlygeek
Author here:

Thanks for your observation, the app will be released soon. We hope that
you'll come back to check it out when it's ready.

